# Gothic 2 und der Nahkampf



## nokill (7. Januar 2005)

Hi ich hab noch ne anfängerfrage, nämlich ob es bei G2 sowas wie Schlagkmbos im Nahkampf gibt. Denn man kann ja auch von rechts und links zuschlagen.
THX

mfg nokill


----------



## Rinderteufel (7. Januar 2005)

nokill am 07.01.2005 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ich hab noch ne anfängerfrage, nämlich ob es bei G2 sowas wie Schlagkmbos im Nahkampf gibt. Denn man kann ja auch von rechts und links zuschlagen.
> THX
> 
> mfg nokill



Mehr als nach vorne, rechts oder links schlagen gibt es nicht.
Wenn du Schlagkombinationen willst, wirdt du Jedi Knight spielen müssen.


----------



## nokill (7. Januar 2005)

Das mit den Schlagkombos hab ich nämlich in verschiedenen Foren gelesen.
Gibt es irgendwelche Vor-  und Nachteile bei den verschiedenen Richtungen,außer das wenn man rechts und links schlägt, dass der  Character länger braucht um wieder zuzuschlagen zu können.


----------



## ork1234 (7. Januar 2005)

nokill am 07.01.2005 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Schlagkombos hab ich nämlich in verschiedenen Foren gelesen.
> Gibt es irgendwelche Vor-  und Nachteile bei den verschiedenen Richtungen,außer das wenn man rechts und links schlägt, dass der  Character länger braucht um wieder zuzuschlagen zu können.



Na ja vorwärts, vorwärts, vorwärts, vorwärts, (oder nur 3x) is so was in der richtung wie ein Combo.


----------



## davied (7. Januar 2005)

Schlagkombinationen gehen so:
Ich weiss aber nicht ob die immer gehen vielleicht braucht man mindestens 30%:

Vor, vor, vor, vor. Wenn du das im Richtigen Rythmus machst geht es.

Und das der Held langsamer schlägt wenn man links, rechts Schlägt sitmmit auch nicht.   
Du musst links-rechts-links-rechts... (Auch im richtigen Rythmus) schlagen wenn du das gut kannst geht das sehr schnell und der Gegner kommt garnichtmehr an dich ran.


----------



## nokill (7. Januar 2005)

cool danke ich probiers mal aus


----------



## MasterChief319 (8. Januar 2005)

nokill am 07.01.2005 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Schlagkombos hab ich nämlich in verschiedenen Foren gelesen.
> Gibt es irgendwelche Vor-  und Nachteile bei den verschiedenen Richtungen,außer das wenn man rechts und links schlägt, dass der  Character länger braucht um wieder zuzuschlagen zu können.


klar gibts kombinationen aber die guten erst wenn meister mit dem schwert bist. mindestens 60%


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (8. Januar 2005)

Die eine Kombo pro Talent (Einhand, Zweihand) finde ich nicht sonderlich effektiv.
Kämpft man gegen mehrere Gegner wird die 4xVor-Kombo ständig unterbrochen. Kämpft man gegen einen Gegner ist 4xVor-Kombo auch eher unnütz, zumal ich finde, dass die Experten-4xVor-Kombo schneller abläuft als die Meister-4x-Vor-Kombo.
Nichtdestotrotz ist man mit Links-Rechts-Metzelei in fast jeder Situation besser beraten, als mit den 4xVor-Kombos, weil man ständig am Mann ist und ununterbrochen Schaden zufügen kann. Bei der 4xVor-Kombo gibts zu lange Pausen zwischen den Komboteilen und zwischen mehreren 4xVor-Kombos.

Auch sehr gut ist die Rauf-Rechts-"Schlagtechnik", weil sie Gegner etwas zurückstösst und wiederholtes Rauf-Rechts-Schlagen fliessende Bewegungsabläufe sind, die man mit gutem Timing beschleunigen kann!
Ausserdem kann man Gegner durch das Rückwärtsschubsen gegen ein Hindernis treiben und, wenn der Gegner zwischen einem selber und dem Hindernis eingeklemmt ist, kann den Gegner dann mit schneller Links-Rechts-Metzelei oft ohne weitere Gegenwehr nieder gemacht werden.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (8. Januar 2005)

HI Leute

sowie ich das mitgekriegt sind diese "Kombos" hier nur für die "alte" Gothic 1 Steuerung beschrieben. Ich spiele allerdings mit der neuen Steuerung und habe mich sowieso schon gefragt, da mein Freund was erzählt hatte von wegen, dass man auch langsamer zuschlagen könnte und dadurch mehr Schaden zufügen könnte, oder aben schneller und weniger Schaden. Oder war damit nur das Ein- und ZweihänderSchwert gemeint?
Kann mir einer von euch die Kombos für die neuen Steuerung sagen  

thx im vorraus
Stiller-Meister


----------



## dogday (8. Januar 2005)

netter thread hier.

hab vor 2, 3 tagen mal wieder angefangen gothic 2 zu spielen.
hab schon länger durchgehalten als beim ersten mal vor 2 jahren, aber ich komm mit der steuerung noch immer nicht richtig zurecht.
gut, ich bin auch erst am anfang, aber die kämpfe fallen mir extrem schwer und sind ein einziges gehacke. ist nicht so mein ding,

ich möchte aber gern dran bleiben, weil ich gothic ansonsten sehr geil finde.

also, weitere kampf-tips u.ä. gern gesehen ...

EDIT: ja, genau, ich spiel auch mit der "neuen" steuerung


----------



## davied (8. Januar 2005)

Wenn man langsamer schlägt macht man nicht mehr Schaden und wenn man schneller schlägt nicht weniger Schaden. 
Allerdings gibt es ja Einhänder und Zweihänder:
Einhänder = viel schneller, etwas weniger Starke Waffen
Zweihänder= sehr langsam, etwas stärkere Waffen

Wegen der Steuerung:
Wieso spielst du mit der neuen Steuerung? Die alte ist viel besser da man dort auch Seitwärts schläge machen kann. Aber eine Kombo müsste so gehen: schlag, schlag, schlag, schlag. In der neuen Steuerung kann man doch nur nach vorne Schlagen, oder?

Edit: @dogday: Ich kann dir nur die alte Gothic steuerung empfehlen. Damit geht das kämpfen viel leichter.


----------



## dogday (8. Januar 2005)

davied am 08.01.2005 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man langsamer schlägt macht man nicht mehr Schaden und wenn man schneller schlägt nicht weniger Schaden.
> Allerdings gibt es ja Einhänder und Zweihänder:
> Einhänder = viel schneller, etwas weniger Starke Waffen
> Zweihänder= sehr langsam, etwas stärkere Waffen
> ...




hm, thx, ich probier´s nochmal. ich bin bloss mit der alten steuerung damals noch weniger zurecht gekommen.
hab´s mir jetzt selbst so einigermassen konfiguriert.
also, ich kann auf jeden fall auch rechts/links schlagen mit der neuen.


----------



## davied (8. Januar 2005)

dogday am 08.01.2005 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> also, ich kann auf jeden fall auch rechts/links schlagen mit der neuen.


Achso. Dann habe ich da mal was falsch verstanden. Naja ich habe die neue Steuerung nie benutzt da die alte perfekt ist.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (8. Januar 2005)

hmm, die alte Steuerung ist besser hmmm?
Werd ich dann wohl mal ausprobieren müssen. Steht die Steuerung im Handbuch?


----------



## Homerclon (8. Januar 2005)

Stiller_Meister am 08.01.2005 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, die alte Steuerung ist besser hmmm?
> Werd ich dann wohl mal ausprobieren müssen. Steht die Steuerung im Handbuch?


Die Gothic 1 Steuerung gehört dazu, ohne Gothic 1 Steuerung ist es kein richtiges Gothic.(meine meinung  )

Ich hab auch mal gehört das die neue Steuerung bei irgendwas nachteile haben soll, nur bei was weis ich es nicht mehr, ich glaube man konnte mit der neuen keine Kombo nutzen.

Und ich finde die Kombo gut, bei mehreren Gegnern wird man auch unterbrochen wenn man nur links, rechts, links, rechts, usw. macht.

Für was sollte die Steuerung im Handbuch stehen? Du stellst in der Steuerungsoption auf "Gothic 1 Steuerung" und schon gehts los, die 2, 3 tasten die man braucht kann man sich doch wohl ohne ein Zettel merken.
Und die Tastenbelegung kann man sich trotzdem umstellen wenn man will, ging bereits bei Gothic 1.

Was manche Leute gegen die Gothic 1 Steuerung haben ist mir unbegreiflich, ich find die Genial.
Bin wohl auch ein Alien mit 12 Armen.  (Insider)


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (8. Januar 2005)

Homerclon am 08.01.2005 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich finde die Kombo gut, bei mehreren Gegnern wird man auch unterbrochen wenn man nur links, rechts, links, rechts, usw. macht.


Klar, aber in der Zeit, in der ich die 4xVor-Kombo versuche, habe ich mit Links-Rechts- bzw Vor-Rechts-Kombo viel mehr Schläge ausgeführt.

Allerdings sind Links-Rechts- bzw Vor-Rechts-Kombo eigentlich keine echten Kombos, sondern nur mehrere einzelne Standardschläge hintereinander. Wenn man dabei unterbrochen wird, macht man einfach weiter. Aber bei der 4xVor-Kombo muss man wieder von Neuem beginnen. Nicht sehr effektiv.


----------



## davied (8. Januar 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 08.01.2005 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, aber in der Zeit, in der ich die 4xVor-Kombo versuche, habe ich mit Links-Rechts- bzw Vor-Rechts-Kombo viel mehr Schläge ausgeführt.


Wenn man die richtig kann wird man nicht unterbrochen und man schlägt auch sehr schnell. die Kombo manchmal (selten) besser wie links-rechts-links.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (8. Januar 2005)

Ich hab die Steuerung jetzt mal auf Gothic1 gestellt, allerdings kann ich nun nicht mehr angreifen! Da ihr bei den Kombos immer was von "vor vor" usw. geredet habt, dachte ich zuerst daran, dass man nun Schläge mit den Richtungstasten ausführt. Aber weder auf wasd noch auf den Pfeilen hiebt mein Charakter auf die Gegner ein. In der Steuerung steht für "Aktion" Strg links und Maustaste links, aber auch darauf hin tut sich nichts. Hab schon sämtliche andere Tasten auf doof ausprobiert, finde aber nicht die "Aktionstaste"!

Bitte um Hilfe...   

Stiller-Meister

P.S: Sorry dass ich zu doof bin, um eine bestimmte Taste zu finden...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (8. Januar 2005)

davied am 08.01.2005 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 08.01.2005 14:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn 5 Orks auf dich einprügeln, hat Können da überhaupt nichts mit zu tun, wenn die 4xVor-Kombo unterbrochen wird.


----------



## Homerclon (8. Januar 2005)

Stiller_Meister am 08.01.2005 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die Steuerung jetzt mal auf Gothic1 gestellt, allerdings kann ich nun nicht mehr angreifen! Da ihr bei den Kombos immer was von "vor vor" usw. geredet habt, dachte ich zuerst daran, dass man nun Schläge mit den Richtungstasten ausführt. Aber weder auf wasd noch auf den Pfeilen hiebt mein Charakter auf die Gegner ein. In der Steuerung steht für "Aktion" Strg links und Maustaste links, aber auch darauf hin tut sich nichts. Hab schon sämtliche andere Tasten auf doof ausprobiert, finde aber nicht die "Aktionstaste"!
> 
> Bitte um Hilfe...
> 
> ...


Du musst "Strg links" bzw. "Linke Maustaste" *und* eine Richtungstaste Drücken!


----------



## davied (8. Januar 2005)

@StillerMeister: Du musst als erstes dein Schert herausholen. Dann drückst du Aktion + Richtungstaste und der Held schlägt in diese Richtung.
Wenn wir also vor meinem musst du AKtion (l. Strg) + vor (Pfeil hoch) drücken.


----------



## Homerclon (8. Januar 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 08.01.2005 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> davied am 08.01.2005 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dies ist nunmal eine Schwäche von Gothic, das ist nicht auf Kämpfe mit mehreren Gegnern gleichzeitig ausgelegt.


EDIT: sry, hab mich verklickt, dies sollte eigentlich in meinen anderen Beitrag editiert werden.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (8. Januar 2005)

Homerclon am 08.01.2005 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 08.01.2005 15:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, bekannt.


----------



## dogday (8. Januar 2005)

also, ich belasse es bei der neuen steuerung, liegt mir einfach besser.
hab´s so eingestellt, das linke mt "schlag" ist und dann auf den seitentasten der maus (nicht mittlere oder rechte) jeweils schlag rechts/links ist.
find ich immer noch nicht so prall und sobald mehrere gegner kommen ist eh peng. aber naja... ich versuch jetzt einfach stur ein wenig zu üben und besser zu werden.

vielen dank für alle tips

dogday


----------



## Stiller_Meister (8. Januar 2005)

Homerclon am 08.01.2005 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Stiller_Meister am 08.01.2005 15:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aaaahhhhhh! *g*
gleich mal ausprobieren....


----------



## Max_Power (8. Januar 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 08.01.2005 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> davied am 08.01.2005 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn 5 orks auf dich einprügeln haste was falsch gemacht...
dann sollte man: 1.) blocken was das zeug hält
2.) wetzen was die beine hergeben
3.) irgend n kleinen fluss überqueren, orks schwimmen nicht...
4.) sterben

obige optionen schließen sich nicht aus *g*


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (8. Januar 2005)

Max_Power am 08.01.2005 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 08.01.2005 15:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Herrje  , nun tu mal nicht so, als würde man es immer hinbekommen,  nur gegen einzelne Gegner zu kämpfen...
"5 Orks" war nur ein Beispiel für "mehrere Gegner"


----------



## Max_Power (8. Januar 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 08.01.2005 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Max_Power am 08.01.2005 17:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nö, ich hab gern mal gegen viele gegner gekämpft... hab dann mal schnell 2 todeswellen gezaubert und das problem hat sich in n level-up aufgelöst *g*


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (8. Januar 2005)

Max_Power am 08.01.2005 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 08.01.2005 17:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Da ist aber keine Kombo...


----------

